# Best slick tire for tubeless setup...



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

In the process of setting up my Niner as a fully rigid bike for road rides and commutes. I'm looking for a couple of options for slick tires I can set up tubeless. I'm assuming they will need to have a folding bead as opposed to wire?


----------



## 3200 (Oct 9, 2013)

same question, 

i'm heading towards scwalbe kojaks 2" or supermoto if they fit my frame. 

the supermoto can be fitted tubeless for sure and some french forum guy had kojaks on ztr rims working fine, maybe harder to fit if you have regulat rims.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll have to look into those. Anyone else?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll second either Super Moto's or Big Apples

I have a both on my commuter bikes 26x2.35's and both set up ghetto tubeless.....not one problem with either and very cushy ride

I will never go back to narrow tires ever again

If you frame will allow go with the widest you can go, you will love the ride


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

doco said:


> I'll second either Super Moto's or Big Apples
> 
> I have a both on my commuter bikes 26x2.35's and both set up ghetto tubeless.....not one problem with either and very cushy ride
> 
> ...


Don't the Big Apples have a wire bead? If they work ghetto tubeless then they should work on my Stan's rims. Right?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Don't the Big Apples have a wire bead? If they work ghetto tubeless then they should work on my Stan's rims. Right?


I'm not sure about Stan's rims, I've never had a set

my rims are Velocity P35's and Mavic 717....as soon as the narrow 717's bust out I am moving the Big Apples over to my new P35's...I have the Super Moto's on P35's and it is perfection

also, yes, Big Apples are wire bead, but Schwalbe made the Big Apples with a folding bead (also lighter than standard BA's) several years ago and I picked up 4 sets that were on clearance for around 23 each


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have used 2.35 Big Apples and 2.0 Serfas Drifters tubeless, set up 'ghetto' with gorilla tape on WTB speed disc rims. No problems with either. Big stiff tires like that set up way easier tubeless than some of the folding mountian tires I have used on the mountain bike. My experience there is that the wire bead doesn't matter...I've used lots of folding tires ghetto tubeless with no issues. But the BA's and the Drifters are both wire bead.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm running Specialized Renegades and they are starting to show significant wear. What is the thinnest tire I could put on my 29er? Can I go 700x35?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ I have run 38's with no issues...I would say yes. You're running the risk of dinging a rim if you get into dirt road kind of stuff...


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I misspoke about my rims. I'm actually running Roval MTB wheels that are set up tubeless. I guess it shouldn't matter. 

I've been enjoying my road rides being that I can just hop on the bike from home and get after it.

So if I understand you correctly, wire bead should work with tubeless wheels but they are heavier...?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't see why they wouldn't work. I have only used wire beads tubeless with non-tubeless specific rims though. But I have also used folding beads with the same rims. I would think either would work with tubeless specific rims also.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't work. I have only used wire beads tubeless with non-tubeless specific rims though. But I have also used folding beads with the same rims. I would think either would work with tubeless specific rims also.


That opens up a lot more options for tires. I'm fairly excited here...


----------



## Barteos (Aug 9, 2007)

Almost any tyre can be run tubeless. I used to run 700C and 26" non-tubeless tyres up to 60PSI on ZTR 355 and Flow rims without any problems.
You really wouldn't like to run any non-tubeless tyres at higher pressure, though...

Can you run standard road and touring tyres tubeless? | Bartthebikeman

Skinnier tyres won't be necessarily faster, mainly due to the fact that most of them come with relatively thick and inflexible low TPI casing and puncture protection belts.
On rolling resistance alone I don't think that anything can beat Supermotos and... Furious Freds although they may not be the most robust tyres for urban commuting. 
It's my almost 3rd month on (slightly shaven) 26x2.00 Freds. At typical road speeds they practically roll as fast as road clinchers...

Alternatively you could just wait until the new Schwalbe One road tyre comes out (should be within a few weeks). They will be available in 28mm tubeless version and on wide MTB rims could stretch nicely to 30-32mm...


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Did anyone try Supermoto 26x2.35 on ZTR Flow? They aren't spec'd as TLR, so I wonder if the'y gonna work fine. I'm not going to inflate them over 40 psi.

Will they work for urban riding, including a little abuse like riding on stairs, jumping small drops etc? Tubeless, yellow tape with sealant. I'm considering a Supermoto to replace my current rear Geax Booze 2.3 which is somewhat heavy. I'd like to try a lighter and better rolling tire in the rear. Will keep another Booze in the front.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

shapirus said:


> Did anyone try Supermoto 26x2.35 on ZTR Flow? They aren't spec'd as TLR, so I wonder if the'y gonna work fine. I'm not going to inflate them over 40 psi.
> 
> Will they work for urban riding, including a little abuse like riding on stairs, jumping small drops etc? Tubeless, yellow tape with sealant. I'm considering a Supermoto to replace my current rear Geax Booze 2.3 which is somewhat heavy. I'd like to try a lighter and better rolling tire in the rear. Will keep another Booze in the front.


I didn't use super moto tubeless. But I'm going to do so on my rigid 29er. I've heared people run them tubeless with sealant with no problems. I got 26'' super moto though. I used them with tubes on 2.0 bar and the traction on asphalt and urban surfaces was suprb. There was surprising traction even in the dry forest. The comfort is simply outstanding. And rolling resistance on any surfaces is really (and I mean REALLY) great.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had great luck with these Michelins on my commuter. I use the 700x35c size.
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®

I run them tubeless and they inflate easily on my Stan's Crest 29er front wheel and Arch 29er rear wheel. I've had exactly one flat in 3+ years and that was only because I went too long between sealant recharges.

I inflate them to between 45 and 50 psi. Previous posts mentioned some higher pressures on Stan's rims but I stick to the max. pressures recommended by Stan's.


----------

